# Problem with MySQL installation



## ahmad t (Apr 13, 2015)

```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/
root@server:/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server # make WITH_XCHARSET=all install clean

You may use the following build options:

  WITH_CHARSET=charset  Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
  WITH_XCHARSET=list  Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
  WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
  WITH_OPENSSL=yes  Enable secure connections
  (define WITHOUT_YASSL for backward compatibility).
  WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
  (try it if you use libpthread).
  WITH_FAST_MUTEXES=yes  Replace mutexes with spinlocks.
  BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes  Enable compiler optimizations
  (use it if you need speed).
  BUILD_STATIC=yes  Build a static version of mysqld.
  (use it if you need even more speed).
  WITH_NDB=yes  Enable support for NDB Cluster.

=> mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch http://mysql.mirrors.cybercity.dk/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mysql.mirrors.cybercity.dk/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No route to host
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/pub/database/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/pub/database/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 23984241, actual 23960783
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch http://netmirror.org/mirror/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://netmirror.org/mirror/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://netmirror.org/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://netmirror.org/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Protocol error
=> Attempting to fetch http://mirrors.ntua.gr/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mirrors.ntua.gr/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/databases/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/databases/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch http://mysql.sote.hu/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mysql.sote.hu/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch http://mysql.dp.ua/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mysql.dp.ua/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://mysql.mirrored.ca/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mysql.mirrored.ca/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 23984241, actual 51
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://mirror.services.wisc.edu/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://mirror.services.wisc.edu/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://mysql.mirrors.pair.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://mysql.mirrors.pair.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cbn.net.id/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.cbn.net.id/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Protocol error
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: No route to host
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1
```


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 13, 2015)

> No route to host / No address record



Is your FreeBSD box actually connected to the Internet and does it have working DNS?
Can you ping an address on the Internet (such as Google's DNS servers on 8.8.8.8), or do DNS lookups?


```
# ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=13.063 ms
...
# host www.google.co.uk
www.google.co.uk has address 64.233.184.94
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 13, 2015)

Which FreeBSD version?
Compiles with poudriere on FreeBSD-10.1 amd64 fine.

/usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20150204:
> AFFECTS: users of databases/mysql55-(server|client)
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> 
> The default MySQL version has been updated from 5.5 to 5.6.



Consider to update.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 13, 2015)

> => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
> => port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again



Try an other mirror e.g. http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2015)

Your ports tree is out of date. databases/mysql51-server currently has version 5.1.73_2, please update your ports tree and try again.


----------



## ahmad t (Apr 13, 2015)

System used by
FreeBSD 9.2 i386
There is no problem to contact Balantr Net
But the desired file does not exist
mysql-5.1.70.tar.gz
And you can make sure by entering the following links:
ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mysql.mirrors.cybercity.dk/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/pub/database/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://netmirror.org/mirror/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://netmirror.org/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mirrors.ntua.gr/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/databases/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mysql.sote.hu/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mysql.dp.ua/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mysql.mirrored.ca/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://mirror.services.wisc.edu/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://mysql.mirrors.pair.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.cbn.net.id/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.1/
ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/


----------



## talsamon (Apr 13, 2015)

FreeBSD-9.2 EOL (End-of-life) December 31, 2014.


----------



## ahmad t (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I found the solution. The error was here:
`portsnap fetch update`


----------

